
Business milestone: the Hot Chick Tipping Point - NickDouglas
http://valleywag.com/tech/business-milestones/hot-chick-tipping-point-265004.php
======
lupin_sansei
So how do you explain this? <http://360east.com/blogfileupload/billgates.jpg>

------
steve
Upvoted for pictures of hot chicks.

